# Clamoroso al City: Mancini e Balotelli si picchiano in allenamento



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2013)

Notizia di pochi minuti fa. *Rissa tra Mancini e Balotelli all'allenamento del City*. Come riporta il Daily Mail, *i due hanno avuto uno scontro fisico*. A separarli è intervenuto il vice Gregucci. *Balotelli ha attaccato e insultato l'allenatore*, il quale ha reagito alle provocazioni. Mancini è letteralmente furioso per quanto accaduto. La storia tra Balotelli e il City è alle battute finali.

Vedi l'allegato 161


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Chi ha vinto?


----------



## arcanum (3 Gennaio 2013)

Qui c'è lo zampone di Raiola secondo me...oramai mi sa che viene da noi


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2013)

niente link


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Qui c'è lo zampone di Raiola secondo me...oramai mi sa che viene da noi



....certo che Balotelli ha una testa calda....


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2013)

E' tutta una tattica per farsi cedere


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

E io dovrei volere una persona del genere nel Milan?! Ma sono l'unico ad averne abbastanza di vedere teste calde, giocatori che non si impegnano con la nostra maglia!? Per carità!!!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli lo voleva uccidere. Lo trattengono con la forza


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E' tutta una tattica per farsi cedere



....si ma da noi queste cose se le deve scordare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

È nostro, è nostro


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Beh, ormai è andato dai. Bisogna solo capire a chi lo cederanno.
[MENTION=97]Lucocco Franfrescone[/MENTION] niente link


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2013)

Scusa Maryo, mi ero dimenticato 
Ma neanche siti stranieri?


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Nada de nada!


----------



## Miro (3 Gennaio 2013)

Spero non venga da noi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

se non é una bufala (nel senso che scherzavano ma non credo proprio) mi sa che il city lo vende


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Il City chiede sempre sopra i 30,unito al fatto che noi piu' di 5-6 mln non li spendiamo,qualcuno mi puo' dire che come cavolo possiamo puntare ad un giocatore del genere????


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Gennaio 2013)

E il prezzo scende, e il prestito diventa più fattibile...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Io comunque non lo voglio,visto il personaggio che è,anche se fossi costretto a giocare con lo Spazzino tutto l'anno fa nulla.Ci manca solo 'sta testa gloriosa.


----------



## smallball (3 Gennaio 2013)

mi sa che entro il 31 gennaio torna in Italia


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Gennaio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> mi sa che entro il 31 gennaio torna in Italia



All'Inter.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Non mi stupirei se fosse una cosa studiata a tavolino...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

dopo questo berlusca non lo vuole manco quando sarà a 0 altro che


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;90293 ha scritto:


> dopo questo berlusca non lo vuole manco quando sarà a 0 altro che



...certo Silvio alla moralità ci tiene......


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non mi stupirei se fosse una cosa studiata a tavolino...



dici? ma berlusconi pure oggi ha detto che ha dei dubbi come uomo, figurati dopo questo che penserà.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;90298 ha scritto:


> dici? ma berlusconi pure oggi ha detto che ha dei dubbi come uomo, figurati dopo questo che penserà.



Se non ricordo male usò le stesse parole per Ibra!


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi non arrivera' ed il motivo è chiaro:costa troppo.Riguardo al tema elezione,la tattica che sta portando avanti è quella del FPF,in regola con i nuovi dettami e soprattutto con la situazione economica difficile.Purtroppo era preventivabile.I soldi dei 2 brasiliani rimarranno nelle casse e verra' speso a stento qualche mln.La realta' è chiara e limpida,non capisco come fate ad illudervi sui nomi altisonanti.Vedo gente che spera nei vari Strootman,Balotelli,Nainngolan e compagnia bella.Sara' che io vivo in un mondo alternativo dove l'androide ha dichiarato che il Milan s'è preso una pausa di 3 anni???Mah.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola: "Balotelli non preme per andare via"




Forse non preme ma mena....


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male usò le stesse parole per Ibra!



No per Ibra disse che aveva dubbi su un suo inserimento nello spogliatoio
Di Balotelli ha detto proprio che è un uomo di m.........


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2013)

se arriva una mer*da del genere al Milan potrei anche guardare solo le partite dell'Hannover per un po' di tempo... non siamo un ospizio per vecchi o una clinica per psicopatici, ca*zzo

Balotelli doveva fare il Grande Fratello, non il calciatore, idi**a


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non mi stupirei se fosse una cosa studiata a tavolino...


Io sono convinto che tutti gli episodi di questi due anni e mezzo di City siano studiati a tavolino, se non tutti questo sicuramente. Sono altrettanto convinto che se Balotelli venisse da noi metterebbe la testa a posto. Prendetemi per pazzo ma per me è così, liberi di smentirmi in futuro.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che tutti gli episodi di questi due anni e mezzo di City siano studiati a tavolino, se non tutti questo sicuramente. Sono altrettanto convinto che se Balotelli venisse da noi metterebbe la testa a posto. Prendetemi per pazzo ma per me è così, liberi di smentirmi in futuro.



Si la testa a posto come l'ha messa Cassano.
Chi nasce rotondo non come quadrato.
Questo buffone sta bene dove sta. Per punizione io lo manderei a giocare nella Pro Patria.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Si la testa a posto come l'ha messa Cassano.
> Chi nasce rotondo non come quadrato.
> Questo buffone sta bene dove sta. Per punizione io lo manderei a giocare nella Pro Patria.


La differenza tra Cassano e balotelli è semplice,uno ha 30 anni,l'altro 8 in meno.
Sulla testa di Balotelli si potrebbe lavorare essendo ancora giovane,all'età di Cassano su certe cose non si può più intervenire.
In ogni caso sarebbe un rischio,ma a certe cifre io lo prenderei al volo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2013)

su un sito ho letto che si è sfiorata la rissa


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> La differenza tra Cassano e balotelli è semplice,uno ha 30 anni,l'altro 8 in meno.
> Sulla testa di Balotelli si potrebbe lavorare essendo ancora giovane,all'età di Cassano su certe cose non si può più intervenire.
> In ogni caso sarebbe un rischio,ma a certe cifre io lo prenderei al volo.



Sono 5 anni che Mancini, che l'ha lanciato, cerca di lavorarci sopra. I risultati sono questi.
Ma su uno che fa una figlia e l'abbandona, cosa vuoi intervenire? A questo ci vorrebbe un intervento si ... chirurgico, al cervello.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Uno così non so se lo voglio in squadra. Deve aggiustare la testa.


----------



## Doctore (3 Gennaio 2013)

''che motivo c e di lasciare il manch city?''(cit il pizzaiolo).


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ''che motivo c e di lasciare il manch city?''(cit il pizzaiolo).



.....certo che ha una faccia di c...ma del resto deve essere così.


----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2013)

Anche Cassano si fece cedere in una maniera molto simile, se non è studiato a tavolino non ha senso.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Sono 5 anni che Mancini, che l'ha lanciato, cerca di lavorarci sopra. I risultati sono questi.
> Ma su uno che fa una figlia e l'abbandona, cosa vuoi intervenire? A questo ci vorrebbe un intervento si ... chirurgico, al cervello.


Mancini per me è un incapace sotto tutti i punti di vista.Da noi,sperando in un progetto serio capeggiato da un allenatore adeguato,non potrebbe che crescere.
Sul discorso extracalcistico dico solo che la madre non è meglio del padre.Povera bimba,ma non capsico cosa c'entri.


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Non metterà mai a posto la testa, ce l'ha matta, non ci si può fare niente. Il Milan in questo momento più che mai ha bisogno prima di tutto di uomini, di leader, di trascinatori, di professionisti. Dobbiamo ricreare un gruppo importante dalle basi, che sono proprio quelle che ho citato sopra. 

Lasciamo perder Balotelli, per carità.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque c'é da dire che Cassano fino a Luglio non si é comportato male, anzi. Certo poteva finire diversamente, ma essendo senza cervello segue solo l'istinto. Anche secondo me metterà la testa a posto, ovvio che va trattato con un pò di attenzione.


----------



## SololaMaglia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Può essere tutta una strategia di Raiola, come fece con Ibra 1000 volte...

Il problema, come sempre, è che non abbiamo 1€, stiamo vedere...


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Può essere tutta una strategia di Raiola, come fece con Ibra 1000 volte...
> 
> Il problema, come sempre, è che non abbiamo 1€, stiamo vedere...



Questa volta credo però Raiola trovi pane per i suoi denti. La proprietà del City ha dimostrato nel caso Tevez di avere dei forti principi morali, che sommati a quelli economici non gli fanno nessun problema a prenderti e inchiodarti per anni alla tribuna. 

Se Balo & Raiola pensano di far su casini per farsi vendere ad un prezzo di saldo si sbagliano di grosso, questa volta. Piuttosto rischia di rimanere a lungo fuori rosa, giocandosi carriera e tutto quanto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male usò le stesse parole per Ibra!



disse che poteva squilibrare lo spogliatoio se non ricordo male,balotelli ha grande talento ma cosi si rovina di brutto, certo che se poi e tutto deciso cioè arrivare addirittura alle mani per essere ceduto che caduta di stile...


----------



## MisterBet (3 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque a leggere i vari articoli pare che oggi abbia sbroccato Mancini più che Balotelli...


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

A quanto pare Mancini sembra averne le scatole piene degli atteggiamenti in allenamento del ragazzo, ossia zero voglia di impegnarsi. Ed oltre a questo oggi sembrerebbe esser entrato duro su un compagno, ecco il motivo per cui è sbroccato (giustamente) il Mancio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questa volta credo però Raiola trovi pane per i suoi denti. La proprietà del City ha dimostrato nel caso Tevez di avere dei forti principi morali, che sommati a quelli economici non gli fanno nessun problema a prenderti e inchiodarti per anni alla tribuna.
> 
> Se Balo & Raiola pensano di far su casini per farsi vendere ad un prezzo di saldo si sbagliano di grosso, questa volta. Piuttosto rischia di rimanere a lungo fuori rosa, giocandosi carriera e tutto quanto.



beh insomma, tevez hanno parlato tanto lo mettiamo in tribuna fuori rosa ecc non giocherà mai piu con noi e poi abbiamo visto com'è andata a finire manco loro possono permettersi di mettere uno fuori rosa o inchiodare uno in tribuna e pagargli lo stipendio, con questo non dico che il city lo svenderà anzi


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2013)

E prendiamolo cribbio...


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Gennaio 2013)

mancini ne ha avuta fin troppa di pazienza con lui. 

io uno così lo metterei fuori rosa all'istante. 
non so se lo vorrei al milan. 

ibra da noi (cartellini rossi a parte) è sempre stato impeccabile, cassano siamo riusciti a tenerlo buono 1 anno, poi in estate ha sbroccato, balotelli non so quanto potrebbe reggere.


----------



## Doctore (3 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;90403 ha scritto:


> beh insomma, tevez hanno parlato tanto lo mettiamo in tribuna fuori rosa ecc non giocherà mai piu con noi e poi abbiamo visto com'è andata a finire manco loro possono permettersi di mettere uno fuori rosa o inchiodare uno in tribuna e pagargli lo stipendio, con questo non dico che il city lo svenderà anzi


si ma tevez cmq ha dato il suo contributo in modo anche abbastanza decisivo in certi match.


----------



## 2515 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Avrei voluto vedere delio rossi al posto di mancini:XD


----------



## pelato69 (3 Gennaio 2013)

So ragazzi. 

*Balotelli Mancini: tutte le foto della rissa*


----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque c'é da dire che Cassano fino a Luglio non si é comportato male, anzi. Certo poteva finire diversamente, ma essendo senza cervello segue solo l'istinto. Anche secondo me metterà la testa a posto, ovvio che va trattato con un pò di attenzione.



Prima o poi si stuferà, caso Tevez l'anno scorso dice niente?
Da noi non farebbe 'ste scenate, che poi Mancini non è mica un santo eh, è un chiaro segno che a Manchester non si trova bene e ha fatto bene, se non gioco, se mi lasci in tribuna 3-4 partite di fila è facile che si incazzi, ora per la cessione non credo ci voglia tanto, il giocatore ha quasi 2 piedi fuori da Manchester eh.


----------



## Doctore (3 Gennaio 2013)

balotelli lo ara mancini


----------



## Ale (3 Gennaio 2013)

se si e' incazzato cosi mancini avra' avuto dei seri motivi, e mancini mi sta molto sulle balle


----------



## 2515 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Sono entrambi moooolto stressati, analizziamo i fatti.

Mancini: E' un mediocre che è arrivato ultimo nel girone di champions, per 2 anni consecutivi con una rosa da miliardi non è arrivato agli ottavi, è fuori dalla coppa e secondo per distacco da ferguson con cui ha già perso il derby. Preso di mira dai media anche lui e guardiola il prossimo anno al city potrebbe essere una realtà non poco importante, considerando che ferguson non si vuole ancora ritirare e che ci sono realisticamente chelsea e city a giocarselo, e il city ha più giocatori adatti al calcio di guardiola.

Balotelli: Ha forse una figlia con la ex ragazza che non fa altro che sparlare di lui ai giornali, i media che non gli si staccano dal deretano da quando è arrivato a manchester, non gioca da un mese e ha tutti contro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Chissà come mai si fa male aguero, balotelli avrebbe l'occasione di avere una qualche possibilità in più almeno di andare in panchina invece che in tribuna, e quindi allontanare la cessione, e il giorno dopo succede questo? E' una tutta una combine di galliani-raiola-balotelli. Berlusconi punta a svilire il suo valore fuori dal campo per dire che gli farebbero solo un grande sacrificio a comprarglielo, galliani non ne parla, balotelli ne combina. Tutta strategia.


----------



## Van The Man (3 Gennaio 2013)

Mancini lo amo poco, per usare un eufemismo, ma per Balotelli ha fatto di tutto e di più. Se è arrivato a questi livelli significa che la misura non è colma, ma è tracimata


----------



## Morghot (3 Gennaio 2013)

Mamma mia mi auguro davvero non indossi mai la nostra maglia sto coglionazzo.


----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## mefisto94 (3 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sono entrambi moooolto stressati, analizziamo i fatti.
> 
> Mancini: E' un mediocre che è arrivato ultimo nel girone di champions, per 2 anni consecutivi con una rosa da miliardi non è arrivato agli ottavi, è fuori dalla coppa e secondo per distacco da ferguson con cui ha già perso il derby. Preso di mira dai media anche lui e guardiola il prossimo anno al city potrebbe essere una realtà non poco importante, considerando che ferguson non si vuole ancora ritirare e che ci sono realisticamente chelsea e city a giocarselo, e il city ha più giocatori adatti al calcio di guardiola.
> 
> ...



Ecco. Le parole di Berlusconi, Allegri e Ambrosini lasciano molto il tempo che trovano.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che tutti gli episodi di questi due anni e mezzo di City siano studiati a tavolino, se non tutti questo sicuramente. Sono altrettanto convinto che se Balotelli venisse da noi metterebbe la testa a posto. Prendetemi per pazzo ma per me è così, liberi di smentirmi in futuro.



Come Cassano?Come Dinho?
Questo qua ha il letame al posto del cervello,non lo cambi più.Stiamo parlando di uno che beve e fuma,che fa un incidente in macchina al giorno,che fa una figlia e poi non se la inc....,che fa casini in continuazione (anche nel periodo "felice" al City,quindi non sono tattiche).E tutto questo facendo quasi sempre schifo in campo ed in allenamento.Io uno così con la MIA maglia non lo voglio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Come Cassano?Come Dinho?
> Questo qua ha il letame al posto del cervello,non lo cambi più.Stiamo parlando di uno che beve e fuma,che fa un incidente in macchina al giorno,che fa una figlia e poi non se la inc....,che fa casini in continuazione (anche nel periodo "felice" al City,quindi non sono tattiche).E tutto questo facendo quasi sempre schifo in campo ed in allenamento.Io uno così con la MIA maglia non lo voglio.


Cassano e Ronaldinho erano già a fine carriera quando sono arrivati da noi, Balotelli potrebbe avere la svolta.


----------



## Snake (3 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Come Cassano?Come Dinho?
> Questo qua ha il letame al posto del cervello,non lo cambi più.Stiamo parlando di uno che beve e fuma,che fa un incidente in macchina al giorno,che fa una figlia e poi non se la inc....,che fa casini in continuazione (anche nel periodo "felice" al City,quindi non sono tattiche).E tutto questo facendo quasi sempre schifo in campo ed in allenamento.Io uno così con la MIA maglia non lo voglio.



game, set and match, questo qui non è riuscito a gestirlo nemmeno Mourinho


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cassano e Ronaldinho erano già a fine carriera quando sono arrivati da noi, Balotelli potrebbe avere la svolta.



Splè,ha 22 anni,mica 15.Mancini,l'allenatore a cui è più legato (parole sue),non è riuscito a fare nulla per cambiarlo.Mourinho,l'allenatore per il quale i giocatori si butterebbero sotto un camion,non è riuscito a fare nulla per cambiarlo.In Italia faceva il demente,in Inghilterra fa ancora il demente.Io penso che lo prenderemo,per cui spero di sbagliarmi,ma onestamente non vedo margini di miglioramento.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Gennaio 2013)

mi rompono più i suoi atteggiamenti in campo che fuori.
Il non esultare dopo un gol, avere sempre il broncio, fregarsene dei compagni e degli avversari....
Il calcio è soprattutto gioia e rispetto. Se mancano queste due cose non sei da grande squadra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## juventino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Alcune volte penso seriamente che nel 2010 Lippi non avesse tutti i torti a non volerlo convocare. Questo sta veramente fuori di testa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Splè,ha 22 anni,mica 15.Mancini,l'allenatore a cui è più legato (parole sue),non è riuscito a fare nulla per cambiarlo.Mourinho,l'allenatore per il quale i giocatori si butterebbero sotto un camion,non è riuscito a fare nulla per cambiarlo.In Italia faceva il demente,in Inghilterra fa ancora il demente.Io penso che lo prenderemo,per cui spero di sbagliarmi,ma onestamente non vedo margini di miglioramento.


Io mi fido, voglio fidarmi, ci scommetto, d'altronde perché sempre lui ?


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Mah secondo me è tutta una tattica per costringere la società a cederlo.


----------



## Alex Keaton (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho e Cassano erano già in parabola discendente

Balotelli avrebbe in noi l'ultimo treno per diventare grande.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me se,si può prendere bisogna correre il rischio...ha 22 anni...potenzialmente è un fenomeno,e quando mai balotelli è stato messo al centro di un progetto? All'inter era il terz o quarto attaccante,al city il quinto forse...l'unico progetto di squadra dove lui era imprescindibile o quasi,ma comunque un titolare è stato in nazionale,e i risultati li abbiamo visti tutti.

Da noi sarebbe il titolare? Da noi sarebbe il giocatore(insieme ad El92 e de sciglio) il giocatore da dove ripartire,sarebbe al centro del progetto? Si
Mettiamo il giocatore in condizione di esprimersi sul campo e poi si lavora sul resto...anche ibra era una testa di ***.zo eppure penso che non ci sia uno nel forum che non lo rivorrebbe.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Gennaio 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Ronaldinho e Cassano erano già in parabola discendente
> 
> Balotelli avrebbe in noi l'ultimo treno per diventare grande.



secondo me non gliene frega neanche più di tanto "diventare grande".
alla sua età ha già vinto tutto quello che molti non vincono in una intera carriera, guadagna bene, è ancora giovane. 

se dovesse fallire pure da noi, la trova cmq una squadra che gli offre un posto. 
pure cassano ha girato le migliori squadre d'italia/d'europa nonostante sia un'incompiuto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Alcune volte penso seriamente che nel 2010 Lippi non avesse tutti i torti a non volerlo convocare. Questo sta veramente fuori di testa.



peggio di iaquinta non poteva essere di sicuro


----------



## umbe88 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Qui c'è da pregare che non arrivi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Gennaio 2013)

non so se sono l'unico ma dietro ste cose io vedo a panza del pizzaiolo!


----------



## pennyhill (3 Gennaio 2013)

Quasi lo capisco Mancini, Balotelli è un ragazzo di 22 anni, potrebbe essere uno degli attaccanti più forti del mondo, ma probabilmente il suo mestiere di calciatore, in un eventuale classifica d’interessi, trova spazio solo nelle ultime posizioni.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Gennaio 2013)

a me pare evidente che balotelli stia facendo tutto il possibile per farsi cacciare dal city.E per cacciare intendo soprattutto farsi "svendere"


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> a me pare evidente che balotelli stia facendo tutto il possibile per farsi cacciare dal city.E per cacciare intendo soprattutto farsi "svendere"



Sì, come ho scritto qualche pagina fa secondo me è tutto studiato a tavolino. Però, per comprare Balotelli, servono tanti soldi. E non so quanti club siano disposti a svenarsi


----------



## Frikez (4 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, come ho scritto qualche pagina fa secondo me è tutto studiato a tavolino. Però, per comprare Balotelli, servono tanti soldi. E non so quanti club siano disposti a svenarsi



Se l'anno scorso non avessimo fatto la figura da cioccolatai con gli arabi magari si poteva puntare ad un prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 20 milioni, ma dubito che Galliani riesca a strapparlo per poco.


----------



## Nivre (4 Gennaio 2013)

E' chiaro come il sole che sta facendo di tutto per venire da noi. Dai Balu


----------



## DannySa (4 Gennaio 2013)

umbe88 ha scritto:


> Qui c'è da pregare che non arrivi.



Già, abbiamo Pazzini poi, grande bomber.
Schifiamo Balotelli


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mancini ne ha avuta fin troppa di pazienza con lui.
> 
> io uno così lo metterei fuori rosa all'istante.
> non so se lo vorrei al milan.
> ...



Magari Onyewu e Strasser non la pensano proprio così



2515 ha scritto:


> Chissà come mai si fa male aguero, balotelli avrebbe l'occasione di avere una qualche possibilità in più almeno di andare in panchina invece che in tribuna, e quindi allontanare la cessione, e il giorno dopo succede questo? E' una tutta una combine di galliani-raiola-balotelli. Berlusconi punta a svilire il suo valore fuori dal campo per dire che gli farebbero solo un grande sacrificio a comprarglielo, galliani non ne parla, balotelli ne combina. Tutta strategia.


Amen


----------



## DannySa (4 Gennaio 2013)

Bisognerebbe imparare da Ibra


----------



## chicagousait (4 Gennaio 2013)

Caratterialmente Balotelli è incontenibile.

Montato


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Sentivo in radio di un intervista ad Erikson... Lui diceva che il campo di allenamento del City non è protetto da sguardi indiscreti... ed è per questo che vengono sempre fuori questi fatti. Ma in realtà queste cose succedono da tutte le parti, solo che restono spesso in famiglia (a meno che non sian clamorose).


----------



## tequilad (4 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Sentivo in radio di un intervista ad Erikson... Lui diceva che il campo di allenamento del City non è protetto da sguardi indiscreti... ed è per questo che vengono sempre fuori questi fatti. Ma in realtà queste cose succedono da tutte le parti, solo che restono spesso in famiglia (a meno che non sian clamorose).



Verissimo! Succedono dovunque ed escono quando devono uscire..............................


----------



## vota DC (4 Gennaio 2013)

Il problema di Balotelli è che verrebbe espulso e quindi funziona bene con Inter e Juventus che hanno arbitri amici. Nel Milan se riuscisse a giocare potrebbe fare benissimo: già in nazionale è riuscito a fare molto bene una partita su due, essendo tifoso del Milan potrebbe fare ancora meglio giocando con il Milan. Il City non gli da motivazione: è lì solo per i soldi ma mica prende l'aumento se gioca meglio e se a squadra ha difficoltà perché fa il lavativo non gli viene il senso di colpa.


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2013)

*Mancini:"Balotelli non sarà punito*. Ciò che è accaduto è stato ingigantito dai media. Gli ho solo chiesto di lasciare il campo dopo una brutta entrata su un suo compagno, non c'è stata lotta. Gli darò altre chance se lo vedrò lavorare duro per questo club".


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Verissimo! Succedono dovunque ed escono quando devono uscire..............................


Lanci strani messaggi???


----------



## DannySa (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ma se fossi Balotelli me ne andrei, cioè lui è l'unico che se fa un'entrata dura (bisognerebbe poi vedere quanto) in allenamento gli viene chiesto di uscire e se dice di no viene strattonato ripetutamente dall'allenatore e viene pure preso per quello che ha cominciato il "fight" come lo chiamavano ieri, una stupidaggine visto che chi continuava ripetutamente a strattonare la sua maglia era il Sig Mancini che ora infatti dice che non è successo nulla.. e ci credo.
Dice di non aver problemi con lui però va sempre in tribuna per faccende esterne che sono successe per via di quella multa, e va bè, in allenamento deve uscire pure lì se fa un'entrata dura, in Inghilterra lol, adesso un po' mi spiego perché sia sempre sotto stress continuo, di cavolate ne ha fatte e ne farà ma lo marchiano sempre in un modo incredibile e ingigantiscono tutto solo per far notizia.
Ripeto, il City non è l'ambiente ideale per un giocatore come lui, noi siamo la squadra giusta se pure Ibra con una squadra da 5° posto che non avrebbe fatto mercato sarebbe rimasto più che volentieri da noi e a Milano.


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mancini:"Balotelli non sarà punito*. Ciò che è accaduto è stato ingigantito dai media. Gli ho solo chiesto di lasciare il campo dopo una brutta entrata su un suo compagno, non c'è stata lotta. Gli darò altre chance se lo vedrò lavorare duro per questo club".



Qualsiasi altro allenatore in un altra situazione avrebbe punito il giocatore, invece Mancini non lo fa, tentativo disperato di tenere alta la valutazione di mercato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

No ma teq non può fare così.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma se fossi Balotelli me ne andrei, cioè lui è l'unico che se fa un'entrata dura (bisognerebbe poi vedere quanto) in allenamento gli viene chiesto di uscire e se dice di no viene strattonato ripetutamente dall'allenatore e viene pure preso per quello che ha cominciato il "fight" come lo chiamavano ieri, una stupidaggine visto che chi continuava ripetutamente a strattonare la sua maglia era il Sig Mancini che ora infatti dice che non è successo nulla.. e ci credo.
> Dice di non aver problemi con lui però va sempre in tribuna per faccende esterne che sono successe per via di quella multa, e va bè, in allenamento deve uscire pure lì se fa un'entrata dura, in Inghilterra lol, adesso un po' mi spiego perché sia sempre sotto stress continuo, di cavolate ne ha fatte e ne farà ma lo marchiano sempre in un modo incredibile e ingigantiscono tutto solo per far notizia.
> Ripeto, il City non è l'ambiente ideale per un giocatore come lui, noi siamo la squadra giusta se pure Ibra con una squadra da 5° posto che non avrebbe fatto mercato sarebbe rimasto più che volentieri da noi e a Milano.


ora sono convinto pure io che è tutta una tattica per farsi cacciare


----------

